# Help! Best place to get ZipZaps SE sets, bodies, etc.?



## gr6120 (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi all.

This is my first post in this forum, so please go easy on me.

I'm in Canada and have been trying to find the best place to buy the discontinued Radio Shack _ZipZaps SE_ (headlights/taillights) and regular sets -- particularly the _Herbie: Fully Loaded_, _Starsky & Hutch_ and _James Bond Aston Martin_ sets. I'm also interested in the Pit Case.

I've been checking eBay over the past couple of days and have found a lot of sellers that have ZipZaps and accessories, but the items I want are scattered across various sellers rather than being in one place, which means $$ in shipping.

I'm hoping to get these new and unopened. Does anyone know of a source (online or otherwise) that has stock of ZipZaps and would be willing to ship to Canada? Any help would be greatly appreciated :wave:.

Regards,
Adam (gr6120)
[email protected]


----------

